

Testing Hacker News/Scribd iPaper integration - rob
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://developer.apple.com/documentation/Cocoa/Conceptual/ObjectiveC/ObjC.pdf

======
aoeuid
I think it would be a good idea to have a preference in the user profile to
disable the iPaper integration.

Personally, I don't mind getting PDFs or other documents, and I love the way
Evince displays them on Ubuntu. However, I can see how many on Windows could
prefer to have the iPaper integration on in order to not bother with Adobe
Reader.

~~~
mhb
> _...not bother with Adobe Reader_

That's what Foxit is for.

~~~
spydez
Foxit is good - I have it at home...

But at work, IT has the computers really locked down, so anything that avoids
Adobe Reader (the only IT-approved PDF reader) is great.

------
vegashacker
Now I can download the PDF only if I really want it on my hard disk (which is
definitely the rare case). Otherwise the PDF's just like a well-typeset web
page. Very slick.

------
myoung8
Is there still a way to download the PDF? What if I want to download the file
permanently to my desktop and read it in Preview?

~~~
jrbedard
Right now you can see the link to the original PDF just by right-clicking on
the post title. But yeah there should be a link to the original PDF either in
the post or in the document page. We are working on it :)

~~~
tlrobinson
As someone else mentioned, this won't work with iPhone or any other browser
without Flash installed, so I shouldn't have to view the iPaper-ized version
just to get to the PDF.

------
amichail
What about copyright issues?

Do I now need to get the permission of the author(s) before submitting a
research paper to Hacker News say?

~~~
immad
I don't think scribd automatically publish it on the Internet beyond where you
paste it (not certain of that). So I am not sure what it could change in your
mind about getting permission.

------
rlm
But it doesn't work on my iPhone :(

~~~
tlrobinson
Yes this is a big deal.

Flash may work better than PDF on Windows, but this is definitely not the case
on OS X, especially iPhone, which doesn't even have Flash but is great at
displaying PDFs.

It would be nice if there were even just a small .pdf link right next to the
bigger URL. Or a way to disable iPaper integration completely.

